# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software) شفرة ممكن كود فك شفرة LG Kp230

## tarikna

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركته*   * ممكن يا اخوة كود فك الشفرة LG Kp230*  * لان كونكتر الهاتف لم يعد صالحا*   * Emei : 352128020444199*

----------


## mohamed73

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركته*    * ممكن يا اخوة كود فك الشفرة lg kp230*  * لان كونكتر الهاتف لم يعد صالحا*    * emei : 352128020444199*

 *nck=78637556*

----------


## majedmatrix

*ممكن يا اخوة كود فك الشفرة  352128021402469 LG Kp230  imie*

----------

